
Show HN: All your fundraising info in one URL. Shareable. Trackable - ahardej3
https://onepager.vc/auth/register
======
ahardej3
Here's the marketing page that outlines the basic features:
[https://www.openscout.vc/onepager-product-
hunt](https://www.openscout.vc/onepager-product-hunt)

Here are some examples of completed OnePagers:
[https://onepager.vc/snap](https://onepager.vc/snap)
[https://onepager.vc/facebook](https://onepager.vc/facebook)
[https://onepager.vc/spotify](https://onepager.vc/spotify)

It won't verify your email so can just put test@test.com

